# Squats or Leg Press



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have recently changed my training programme and will only be incorporating one quad movement. I currently use leg press but was thinking of changing over to squats. What would you say makes the squat superior to the leg press or is the leg press just as effective ?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

the squat is superior to all exercises, so yes, it is definitely superior to the leg press

deep, with good form!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Is this serious ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I prefer squats purely because they work more than just your quads and it means I get more out of the one movement.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are we talking just past parallel or ass to the floor. What are your views on rep ranges.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Squats!! But i do both


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squats.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

my view is.... go balls deeps!

and yes Ewen it was a real question I think


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes. I only changed to leg press because I was feeling the squats more in my lower back than my quads. This could have been poor form or a weak lower back, I have spent some time doing dead lifts to strengthen my lower back so this may help but I was just trying to guage what you guys thought.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I go ass to ground up to about 140KG and then go parallel afterwards.

Please don't compare squats to leg press or you leave yourself open to ridicule.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Lower the weight and go again and remember push with the heels!


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I just wouldn't be able to do a training routene that didn't incorporate squats, unless I was physically incapable of doing them for one reason or another.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I do both, but don't go heavy on either though... If I was to pick one, it would be squats


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Surely leg press must have some place in a workout, I'm sure there are plenty of people who have developed great legs without squats, I was simply trying to see what my best option is. I have used both but just found that the leg press took the pressure of my back and concentrated more on my quads.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Squats!! But i do both


What he said.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I always used to say squats, but as i have gotten older, i would say it depends on what you are looking for, you do get more more bang for your buck so to speak with squats, they build head to toe, calves, quads, hams, lower back, abs the lot, they are great if you are just starting out, or even pro, but just to work the legs, leg press is also great, depending on foot placement, you can work different parts of your leg, i know people say you can't work one part of a muscle without working all the muscle, but try it and see, putting your feet close together does work the outer part of the thigh, feet high on the platform does work your hams more, you have to decide what you what from the workout, i myself got a lot out of doing hack squats, they are all good, change them about.


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

im doing 5x5 and loving squats 3 times a week its a bonus as well as very few people in the gym use the squat racks


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I always used to say squats, but as i have gotten older, i would say it depends on what you are looking for, you do get more more bang for your buck so to speak with squats, they build head to toe, calves, quads, hams, lower back, abs the lot, they are great if you are just starting out, or even pro, but just to work the legs, leg press is also great, depending on foot placement, you can work different parts of your leg, i know people say you can't work one part of a muscle without working all the muscle, but try it and see, putting your feet close together does work the outer part of the thigh, feet high on the platform does work your hams more, you have to decide what you what from the workout, i myself got a lot out of doing hack squats, they are all good, change them about.


Agree about foot position, feet at 45 degree's outwards works inner thigh.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I built very large legs through squatting. Then I had a bad injury and had to drop squats for 4 years. Despite Leg Pressing hundreds of kilo my legs shrunk. I've recently returned to squatting and my legs are growing again. Nowadays I use Leg Presses to warm my knees up...


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

imo you can build good legs withleg press, but no question that squats are far superior. and id say that 90% of people who say you dont need to squat say it because lets be honest they are hard work, and theyd rather take the pussy option.


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> the squat is superior to all exercises, so yes, it is definitely superior to the leg press
> 
> deep, with good form!


Enough said!! Ass to the grass!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

So there we have it SQUATS all the way. Looks like I'm changing my programme from today. I will measure my quads today and again in 6 weeks and see how I go. I will start light and work on form to ensure no back problems. I have no issue with squats and certainly wasn't taking the easy option by doing leg press.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The way I look at it is this...

I've seen loads of people Leg Press 300kg and still have skinny legs.

No-one who squats 300kg has skinny legs.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I built very large legs through squatting. Then I had a bad injury and had to drop squats for 4 years. Despite Leg Pressing hundreds of kilo my legs shrunk. I've recently returned to squatting and my legs are growing again. Nowadays I use Leg Presses to warm my knees up...


I must admit that since I dropped the squats my legs seem less full. Like you my leg press was increasing week on week but with no noticeable increase in growth. Better dust of the squat rack here I come.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> The way I look at it is this...
> 
> I've seen loads of people Leg Press 300kg and still have skinny legs.
> 
> No-one who squats 300kg has skinny legs.


I wouldn't say my legs are skinny but I get your point. Iv seen guys go up to 400kg + and they have no muscle to speak of. I don't want that to be me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

At the minute I can't squat heavy as I slipped a disc a couple of months ago - not whilst training I hasten to add lol. I Warm up with Leg Presses going up to 300+kg for 20 reps. I don't feel I get much, if any, growth from these but they warm up my knees and act as a pre exhaust for my lighter than usual Squats which follow.

I'm not saying that Leg Presses are no good, just that if you are after size, and results for your effort, Squats are the way to go imo.

For every person who has built good legs from Presses there are countless more who have done so with Squats.


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

I would do both


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Squats with correct form builds mainly the hammies and hips, leg pressing almost totally quads. Do both IMO.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im just hoping the gym is quiet later as I try and grind out a few light sets of squats. There are 2 girls who train and both squat very well pushing close to 100kg each. In fact they probably have the best form on most exercises, probably because they have no stupid male ego. Anyway I just hope that aren't there to laugh at me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Im just hoping the gym is quiet later as I try and grind out a few light sets of squats. There are 2 girls who train and both squat very well pushing close to 100kg each. In fact they probably have the best form on most exercises, probably because they have no stupid male ego. Anyway I just hope that aren't there to laugh at me.


If they are that good I'd be asking them for advice, mate. Why would they laugh at you? Forget about what others think and concentrate on getting to where you want to be


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Daz1245 said:


> I would do both


I used to do both but I'm currently on a push / pull split so only have time for one exercise so I want to ensure I use the most productive exercise for each muscle group. In an ideal world I would do both but on this programme, which is working great I must choose only one.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Remember to sit back and break at the hips, not knees mate. I broke at the knees for years squatting and wondered why my quads got huge and my hammies barely grew.

Also, check out good mornings if you want a mean set of hamstrings and glutes.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> If they are that good I'd be asking them for advice, mate. Why would they laugh at you? Forget about what others think and concentrate on getting to where you want to be


Im sure they wouldn't really laugh as they are both lovely girls. And once I'm in the gym my headphones go in and the place may as well be empty, I just concentrate on the job in hand and get on with it. Once iv finished I will chat and have a laugh but while training it's 100% on the exercises.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Remember to sit back and break at the hips, not knees mate. I broke at the knees for years squatting and wondered why my quads got huge and my hammies barely grew.
> 
> Also, check out good mornings if you want a mean set of hamstrings and glutes.


I'm using romanian dead lifts for my hamstrings at the moment. I have used good mornings and they are a great exercise but for now I will stick with Romanian deads but if I feel they are no longer working I will swap. I will ask someone in the gym to check my squat form to make sure I get it spot on.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah romanian deads are ace, good call.

Mate film your squat and post it up here, forget about the weight no-one cares. Plenty of knowledgable ppl here.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Try squatting back onto a box or bench to ensure you are engaging hips and glutes. I find these work very well for me when I find my form is slipping.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Yeah romanian deads are ace, good call.
> 
> Mate film your squat and post it up here, forget about the weight no-one cares. Plenty of knowledgable ppl here.


I can't even upload pics from my I-pod. I have to use an old digital camera. If any one can let me know how to upload photos and vids from I-pod I will get a vid up. Just tried and the From computer section is just grey and inactive.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained today and did squats as advised. 4 sets of 10 reps. Deep and controlled pushing through the heels and driving with the hips. Guy in gym said form was good but I will try and post a video later this week.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DianabolLecter said:


>


How true, how true...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

:whistling:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> View attachment 94071
> 
> 
> View attachment 94072
> ...


Iv still got those green shorts :tongue:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I added good mornings (daft name) to my squat work today.. lowered the weight and kept low / good form.. along with leg presses for inner thigh (angled feet) and box squats (fast) :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im going to slowly work my weight back up on the squats. Sundays workout wasn't the best as my legs were still hurting like crazy from my first game of rugby for the over 5 months so once I can walk properly again the real work will start.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

well i would go with squat any day of the week....maybe thats why i squat 3x a week.


----------



## loganchristophe (Sep 12, 2012)

Squats because ? They work your quads, they work your hips, they work your ass and hamstrings when you get past paralel level and they also work your abs.

What more would you want from a move ?


----------



## JACK3D. (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys are hack squats equally effective as barbell squat.?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

retro-mental said:


> View attachment 94071
> 
> 
> View attachment 94072
> ...


 What are you trying to say?


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

haven't read all the thread but squats! i do front squats followed by power squats on leg days and also high bar on the same day i do my shoulders. recently did some leg presses which i haven't done in a while and di 20 reps of a weight i struggled to do 5 with before i ditched them (only about 6 weeks or so ago tops) plus a heavy squat is so much more impressive just got a new pb of 120 for 5 today! have only seen one guy squat heavier in my gym but haven't seen anyone squat below parallel or tbh even meet it!


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

squats

unless there is an underlying musculature, skeletal or bio mechanical reason leaving you unable to do them, always squats

experiment with rep and set ranges, also frequency per week

however, the leg press can yield better (quad) results for some

personally i feel like crushed like an ant in the leg press and my spine feels like a pneumatic drill is firing into it

horses for courses, find what works for you


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

to answer the actual question

squats, done correctly with a reasonable weight you can handle, are a natural body motion, and work your quads, hamstrings, @rse, calves, in addition to strengthening your knee ligaments and (over time) the bones of your leg themselves. your core muscles (abs and 'lower back' muscles) are also engaged. and lastly, your sense of balance and proprioception is improved

leg press works...your quads, and your @rse and hamstrings a little. it is an unnatural motion, and comprises of a mechanical monstrosity


----------

